# Custom Jackson Help



## Giovanni (Jun 28, 2007)

Greetings,

Years ago, I purchased what appears to be a used custom shop Jackson. I wish to sell the guitar, but I cannot find its model or any other information. Based on the attached photos, can anyone tell me anything about the guitar? What model it is? How much it might be worth? Thanks.

_*NOTE 1: *From 1987 to 1989 Jackson Custom Shop bolt on neck guitars were not assembled in strict serial number order. Serial numbers 5234 to 5999 do not exist (due to an error in the stamping machine). These neck plates say "Jackson, 4452 Airport Drive. Ontario, CA 91761". They are still in use today._

http://www.jacksonguitars.com/resources/serialnumbers.php​

Ps. I have all of the original pick ups, including the missing one.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Certainly could be a custom shop model. Judging by the serial number that would be my guess. Since the custom shop guitars came in just about any configuration the buyer wanted, it's tough to nail down a model. They offer them in 22 or 24 fret, rosewood or ebony boards (yours appears to be ebony) sharkfin or dot etc etc.

You could also get them bolt on or through body necks. MSRP on all of them is in the $2000 range new (USF)

The only other one I see listed in my books is a 1997 JRS-1 limited hand painted edition. They were all diffirent but there is supposedly only about 25 in existence. Your serial number would put you out of that one.


----------



## Giovanni (Jun 28, 2007)

Thank you for the quick reply. Would you suggest that I simply bring the guitar in to be appraised by a local Jackson dealer? Does the strange serial number make it a collector's item?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I would not say the serial number is strange. Looks like a series of guitars made with the special painting. A limited run can be a few thousand guitars. if it was truly a "custom order" than I would suspect no serial number or at least a 000001 on there. 

With all things it is going to be worth what someone is willing to pay for it. But if you do have someone in the area that has a deep knowledge of Jackson guitars and some history, it would certainly be worth your while to have them look at it.

There are also a bunch of people on here that may be able to nail it down for you. Keep checking in for responses.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Its a 1990 Dinky. Its not a custom shop guitar, but its a hell of a nice one thats for sure. US Jacksons are great guitars..........


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Actually according to the serial number chart its a 1991. I imagine it plays awesome...........


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Accept2 said:


> Its a 1990 Dinky. Its not a custom shop guitar, but its a hell of a nice one thats for sure. US Jacksons are great guitars..........


That would clearly knock down that estimate. But like you say, a nice guitar. According to my blue book the Dinky standard was produced from 1991 to 1993 and then they had variations come in for 1993 through 1998. The only one around now, if they are still making it is the DR3 (Dinky Reverse) and the DR6.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Actually they still make the US Dinky, they call it the DK1. When Grover left, they went to designations instead of names for the models...........


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

I want that guitar:bow:


----------



## Giovanni (Jun 28, 2007)

Apparently it is a 1991 Jackson *Fusion* .Most used Fusions are going on eBay for around $1000, but all of them have standard finishes. Would this fancy paint job increase the value? I had never heard of a Fusion until now, why did Jackson stop making them? 

Thanks for your help guys!


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

The Fusion was a Dinky with a shorter scale, I believe it was 24 3/4 scale. They stopped making them because they simply didnt sell well, as most people wanted the bigger scale of the Dinky. I actually think the Fusions were great, but they did feel pretty weird at times because of the scale. I believe that was the only difference between the Dinky and Fusion, although I seem to remember the Dinky being 22 fret, and the Fusion 24 fret for some reason..............


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Giovanni said:


> Apparently it is a 1991 Jackson *Fusion* .Most used Fusions are going on eBay for around $1000, but all of them have standard finishes. Would this fancy paint job increase the value? I had never heard of a Fusion until now, why did Jackson stop making them?
> 
> Thanks for your help guys!


So then yours must be the Fusion Pro. It's the only one with the ebony board and shark inlays. All the configurations match your guitar. Yes, the paint job would add a bit, but they can also turn some people away from it. Going to be a selective buyer. Manufactued 1992-1994


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Scott, the Fusion Pro was Japanese...........


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Ah yes, I just noticed that they also have a Fusion USA model. Same config. 1992-1994 as well.


----------

